
The Miseducation of Henry Adams - samclemens
http://www.themillions.com/2017/06/on-the-education-of-henry-adams.html
======
blacksqr
I once heard a quote attributed to Henry Adams that endeared me to him,
something like: "philosophers are people hired by the rich to tell them
everything is alright."

But now I can't find a trace of it online.

~~~
RodericDay
I wouldn't say that desctibes political philosophers like Karl Marx very well.

~~~
specializeded
To be fair,

 _The philosophers have only interpreted the world, in various ways. The
point, however, is to change it._

Is inscribed on his grave!

------
CydeWeys
I tried to read this book once because it's ranked #1 on Modern Library's TOp
100 Non-fiction books of all time:
[http://www.modernlibrary.com/top-100/100-best-
nonfiction/](http://www.modernlibrary.com/top-100/100-best-nonfiction/)

I got 2/3rds of the way through and couldn't make it any farther; I was not
enjoying it at all. And it's rare for me to not finish a book. It simply
hasn't aged well, and his weird tone and unusual focus on "education" (broadly
construed) rather than simply just writing a memoir was off-putting.

Also, this site is broken. The text is quite small, but zooming in the page
nukes the left margin, pushing the text right up against the left edge of the
window and making it hard to read.

------
Chris2048
> Adams feels very dead, very white, and very male

How about "very privileged", rather than use race as a proxy/synonym for the
same?

Author talks of "contemporary attitudes towards privilege and entitlement",
but I wonder if they mean contemporary _left_ attitudes?

------
walterbell
The 13-part 1976 PBS series "The Adams Chronicles" has an episode on Henry
Adams,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adams_Chronicles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adams_Chronicles).
The four episodes on John Quincy Adams are fantastic, lead by the actor who
played John Adams in the "1776" play/movie.

------
lastflowers
Sent this to my father. A long booster of Adams' works, this'll delight him.

